# ALACANT is milenaria x2



## Tezzaluna

*CONGRATULATIONS, ALA, *

*ON YOUR 2000TH POST.*

*Your wit, knowledge and sensitivity *

*make it a real joy to meet up with you in the forum.*

*Keep them coming, my dearest friend.*​
*Hugs across the continent, the pond and the peninsula,*

*TezzaLuna*​​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Alacant. Parece que fue ayer cuando te felicitamos por los 1000 ¡qué rapidez, seguro que has usado tus alas! Pero en ningún caso la rapidez está reñida con la inteligencia. 2.000 posts y todos buenos.

Un abrazo, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Moltes felicitats, xiqueta. *
*It's always a pleasure to help you and to be helped by you!*
*Besets, petons and kisses des de Barcelona  al País Valencià*

*TPS*​


----------



## polli

¡*Felicitaciones  Alacant!!*
Siempre es un placer leerte y enocontrarte por el foro​ 
Besos desde Argentina
Paula


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Muchas Felicidades Alacant!*_

Me encanta leer todo lo que escribes, eres ingeniosa, inteligente y amable. Espero que sigamos contando con tu valiosa presencia por mucho tiempo.

¡Un abrazo!

Beatriz/Tampiqueña  ​


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES QUERIDA JANICE​ 

Esto lo tenemos que celebrar
pero la próxima vez pasaremos del tema cultural para dedicarnos en cuerpo y alma al mundo del desenfreno 
BESOS
ROSALÍA​


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Ala:*

*¡¡¡Muchas muchas felicitaciones por tus 2000 posts llenos de sabiduría y gentileza!!!*

*¡¡¡Y por muchos más!!!*

*Es un placer enorme haberte encontrado*
*por este medio virtual.*

*Con todo mi cariño,*
*Fernita.*
​


----------



## UVA-Q

*¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES ALACANT!!!*
*Gracias por esas 2,000 aportaciones,* *s**eguro que las siguientes serán igual de interesantes y divertidas*

*Un abrazo*​


----------



## Priss

MI QUERIDISIMA A!!!!!!!!
FELICITACIONES POR TUS 2000, .
Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SER UNO DE LOS "ANGELES" A LOS QUE ME REFIERO EN MI SIGNATURE.
SE TE FELICITA MUCHACHA!! Y ADELANTE CON ESE CARISMA TAN LINDO QUE TIENES.


PRISS​


----------



## alacant

Tezza/Ana Mille Grazie por abrir la fiesta, "you, what would I do without you" (sung).
As always big hugs across the piel de toro, the pond and a continent.

Ant, es siempre un placer coincidir contigo, when I was a child and couldn't keep still my grandma used to tell me I had ants in my pants, Jejeje!

TPS, Gracias mil, tan inteligente y culta, and a pleasure to be helped by you too.

Polli, porteña mía, sabes que tu avatar siempre, pero siempre, me hace sonreir, saludos y gracias desde el invierno de Alicante. Viste que sos bárbara!

Rosalia, amiga en persona, que bien lo pasabamos en Valencia aquella mañana soleada, no pasará mucho tiempo hasta que vuelva y entonces quiero probar el agua de Valencia, abrazotes, amiga 

Fernita, little fern, también es un placer disfrutar de tu sabiduría y para mucho tiempo espero, Abrazos, Janice

Uva-Q, muchas gracías por venir a mi celebración, no te conozco mucho pero ya nos conoceremos mejor. Abrazos, Janice

Priss, baby, si no lo sabía antés ahora si que sé que eres ecuatoriana, no te ofendarás si te cuento que un amigo mío gitano llama a los ecuatorianos "payo ponies". A mi me hizo gracia. Eso te lo dice una hija de la gran p....... Britaña, como me han llamado a mi a veces. Cuento contigo. Besos, Janice

Todo esto está escrito en rojo porque me pierdo con tanto color, así que en el rojo 85 me encontrarás. 

Big hugs to all, Janice


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabona noia, m'agrada llegir-te.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades querida Janice.
Que sean muchos más!!!!!!!!!!

Big hugs
Silvia


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Janice!

¡Felicidades por el logro! Espero que nos continúes regalando esos aportes inteligentes y certeros con los que contribuyes a los foros siempre. Sigue así, elevándote sobre el atardecer de Alicante...

Un abrazo,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## alacant

RIU, moltes graciès, espero coincidir contigo más en el futuro. Abrazos, A

Silvia, Silvia, wherever you are thank you my friend, so glad you came to my party, besos, Janice

Erasmo Galeno, gracias por tan precioso regalo, sabes que estuve en Peru hace unos años y me encantó la elegancia con que hableis español, y también lo guapo que sois! Todo hay que decirlo! Abrazotes, Janice


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Felicidades alacant para tus 2000 posts y en nombre de todos, gracias por la ayuda que nos ofreces y por tu amabilidad.*

*Cristina*


----------



## Moritzchen

No hablo catalán Pero aunque sea en español quiero venir participar de tu fiestita y agraderte tu sobriedad, seriedad y erudición. Acá tienes tu regalito (hay dos mil, yo mismo los conté!)


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Congratulations!!!

MA


----------



## chics

Felicitats, Alacant!


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades. Espero que sigas colaborando con tus interesantísimos aportes. Saludos,


----------



## alacant

Cristina Moreno said:


> *Felicidades alacant para tus 2000 posts y en nombre de todos, gracias por la ayuda que nos ofreces y por tu amabilidad.*
> 
> *Cristina*


 
Cristina, me alegro mucho que hayas venido a la fiesta, Abrazos, A

No hablo catalán Pero aunque sea en español quiero venir participar de tu fiestita y agraderte tu sobriedad, seriedad y erudición. Acá tienes tu regalito (hay dos mil, yo mismo los conté!)

 Moritz, siempre tan sabio y gracioso, yo tampoco hablo catalán, pero apoyo su derecho para hacerlo!


----------



## alacant

Miguel Antonio and chics.

Thanks for coming to my celebration, hope to see you both at a lot more.

Alacant


----------



## alacant

Eva Maria said:


> My dear JBI!
> 
> La mujer de los múltiples nombres: Janice, Ala, Jan,...
> 
> Incluso combinables: Ala-Jan, Jan-Ala
> 
> Eva Maria


 
Hi, I already posted an answer to you my friend, but it got lost, if you find it please send it home, it was something about pearls amongst swine, que quieres que te diga, eres una joya!

Gracias por todo,todo, J


----------



## alacant

María Madrid said:


> Muchas felicidades. Espero que sigas colaborando con tus interesantísimos aportes. Saludos,


 
Thank you, Maria, very kind, it's an honour for me, I'll try to keep them as interesting in the future. God save the Queen, Alacant


----------



## alacant

Jeromed, thank you for coming to my party, lots of interesting people coming through the door now.

Gracias por tu gracia, sabiduría y por ser el mejor ratón del foro.

Abrazotes, from J to J


----------



## alexacohen

Querida Alacant,

Voy corriendo a toda velocidad entre foro y cena, cena y trabajo, trabajo y deberes de mates, deberes de mates y lavadora...
Así llego tarde a todas partes. Incluidas las fiestas de 2000 posts de los amigos.

¡Felicidades Janice Livingston Seagull! ¡Que siempre vueles alto!

Un abrazo,

Ale


----------



## alacant

My dear Alexa,

Woman, thy name is speed! I'll try to keep flying high with a little help from my friends.

Big thanks, Janice


----------



## Eugin

alacant said:


> My dear Alexa,
> 
> Woman, thy name is speed! I'll try to keep flying high with a little help from my friends.



Just as you mentioned "with a little help from my friends", I came running to honor those words ... and here is for you to check that out . 

Congratulations, dearest Janice, and here it is for many more to come !! A big hug for you


----------



## krolaina

Yooo hooo? Arf, arf...llego a tiempo. Muchísimas felicidades por esos estupendos 2000 ¡y que no falten más!


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Felicidades por tus 2000 posts Janice! 
No sabía tu nombre verdadero hasta ahora pero parece que siempre coincido contigo.

¡Saludos desde la helada Grecia!
Cristina


----------



## alacant

To Eugin!



Eugin said:


> Just as you mentioned "with a little help from my friends", I came running to honor those words ... and here is for you to check that out .
> 
> Thank you my friend, I'm going to look for that book, what a great coincidence, I certainly learn from you.
> 
> The seagull sends Happy Christmas wishes to the cat, who is ready for Christmas all year round by the look of the Jester's hat!
> 
> A real pleasure to know you both, love from both of us. Janice


----------



## alacant

Krolaina

Yo no procuro conocer las preguntas, procuro conocer las respuestas (Confucio). 

Sabíos los dos, gracías por venir a ésta celebración, espero coincidir contigo mucho más en el futuro. Suerte con las oposiciones. Janice


----------



## alacant

Antho,
 
¡Me sería muy útil que me corrigieran los errores! 

Los míos también, total admiración para personas como tu que manejais 2 alfabétos. Siempre un placer coincidir contigo y tus opiniones. Abrazos desde la helada España, A​


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Muchas felicidades para ti. Me encanta mucho compartir contigo en el foro. Eres una chica muy lista y supongo que guapa también. Discúlpame si te felicito un poco tarde, pero la dicha es buena.
Besos y flores para ti.
CB.


----------



## alacant

Aaay Cubanboy,

Nunca es tarde cuando un caballero elegante e inteligente aparece en la puerta. Yo siempre estoy encantada de encontrarte por aquí.

Gracias, abrazos y besos, Janice


----------



## Kibramoa

Casi no llego. 
 Muchas felicidades. 
 Por los siguientes 2,000.

 Enhorabuena​
​


----------

